# Any R.A. Salvatore fans here?



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

N.Y. Times Bestselling Author R. A. Salvatore

He's the man. One of my favorite fantasy novelists.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

I reeived one of his books last christmas but I'm not nearly nerdy enough to read it.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

No clue. Its really thick and has a blue cover with an elf or something on the front.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2011)

I've read the first 7 books or so Legend of Drizzt series. Fucking awesome. I haven't read any of the newer ones though.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

you need to read it Custom. It's most likely one of the Drittz novels which are just fantastic. I need to get more of his stuff. I've read like 8 of his books. I'm reading in chronological order now... just finished the icewind dale trilogy.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting into it. I'm a HUGE Wheel of Time and Sword of Truth fan. Along w/ the Mistborn Trilogy and Feist's Magician series. 

Is it similar to those? 

Series completed and how many books?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 5, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've read the first 7 books or so Legend of Drizzt series. Fucking awesome. I haven't read any of the newer ones though.



As I did - The Dark Elf Trilogy being my favorite by far.

Damn, I want to read it again now =D




nojyeloot said:


> I've been thinking about getting into it. I'm a HUGE Wheel of Time and Sword of Truth fan. Along w/ the Mistborn Trilogy and Feist's Magician series.
> 
> Is it similar to those?
> 
> Series completed and how many books?



He keeps releasing stuff, but at least either Icewind Dale or Dark Elf Trilogy can be read in a stand alone fashion. Icewind Dale was written first, but is set after TDET. I read Icewind Dale after TDET myself, and I don't think I missed anything.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

No idea. I've not read any of them. But they are among my favorite fantasy novels. I've read the dark elf trilogy, the icewind dale trilogy, and two of the hunters blades trilogy. The guy has loads of books. Drittz is the coolest character i have ever come across. I highly recommend you read these books.... I need to get geohagan in here. dudes a huge R.A. Salvatore fan.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> No idea. I've not read any of them. But they are among my favorite fantasy novels. I've read the dark elf trilogy, the icewind dale trilogy, and two of the hunters blades trilogy. The guy has loads of books. Drittz is the coolest character i have ever come across. I highly recommend you read these books.... I need to get geohagan in here. dudes a huge R.A. Salvatore fan.


 
Is "Drittz" in all those series that you mentioned? Give me a starting place and proper order if you'd be so kind


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> No clue. Its really thick and has a blue cover with an elf or something on the front.





I just lol'd so hard at "an elf or something on the front."


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 5, 2011)

He was the first author I read when I got into fantasy novels. The first book I read was The Demon Awakens, which captivated my young grade nine mind throughout the whole thing. Then I read the first six books in the Legend of Drizzt.

But as it stands, now I can't read anything by him, it all became so predictably bad and his style of writing isn't very amazing either. Read the series A Song Of Ice And Fire by George RR Martin and you'll look back on RA Salvatore, questioning yourself how you didn't see the predictability before.

Either way, he brought me into fantasy, my favorite genre of books, so I respect him for that.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Is "Drittz" in all those series that you mentioned? Give me a starting place and proper order if you'd be so kind



yes, he is. if you want to read them in chronological order.....the whole drittz universe starts with him leaving menzoberranzan... though, i think the first book salvtore wrote was the crystal shard... then went back and covered the origins of drittz. Start with The Crystal Shard (first book in the icewind dale trilogy). then go to the drittz origin which is...... the dark elf trilogy. actually. start with the dark elf trilogy.. Drittz is a fantastic character


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

Found the book. "The Dark Elf Trilogy, Collectors Edition.

Sorry but If I start collecting anything Elf related I should start collecting fleshlights as well.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2011)

^ Yeah you're too dorky already to add anything else to your issues  

That said, I've read most of Drizzt books out to date (and never had a problem getting laid because of it).

For guys looking for series and order check out Salvatore's Wikipedia page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_A_Salvatore

I've read:
The Icewind Dale Trilogy
The Dark Elf Trilogy
Legacy of the Drow
Paths of Darkness
The Hunter's Blades Trilogy
The Sellswords
Transitions


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

Man you are ice cold today. 



> Steve's List of things to do:
> 
> -Change oil in the Mustang
> -check up on KxK builds
> ...



I found that list on your kitchen counter. Its real I swear.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Man you are ice cold today.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that list on your kitchen counter. Its real I swear.



 

Seriously though, good books, you should at least read the Icewind Dale and Dark Elf trilogies


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 6, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Start with The Crystal Shard (first book in the icewind dale trilogy).


 






"MmmmmmmmmmMMmm" Will do

EDIT: Pic Fixed


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 6, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> "MmmmmmmmmmMMmm" Will do


 
Er.... What?


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 6, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Er.... What?


 
 That's pretty crazy . Copied the path to a pic just like the other 98651321x I've done it. 

*pic fixed now


----------



## MrGignac (Jan 6, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Read the series A Song Of Ice And Fire by George RR Martin and you'll look back on RA Salvatore, questioning yourself how you didn't see the predictability before.
> 
> Either way, he brought me into fantasy, my favorite genre of books, so I respect him for that.


 
yea looking back, the dark elf trilogy and all those books are like disney movies in comparison to song of ice & fire. Salvatore was always too afraid to kill off his charachters. George RR martin writes em in, arcs the storyline, and kills them in a spectacular manner. I cant wait for the "game of thrones" HBO series. But, like you said. gotta give props, i got into fantasy the same way


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea. He's the only fantasy writer, with the exception of Tolkien that I read(have read). I want to get the first few books for the Gor series. I also need some new Science Fiction. I NEED BOOKS DAMMIT! I keep reminding myself that I need to go to the bookstore. Fuck.


----------



## Auyard (Jan 9, 2011)

I used to be a huge Forgotten Realms fan especially Drizzt. The Hunter's Blade trilogy was awesome. However, I've been getting into Warhammer 40k (Dan Abnett!) and Glen Cook more than Forgotten Realms or Dragonlance, which I read before FR or WH40K.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 12, 2011)

Chic at work keeps telling me I need to check out his books (told her I liked LOTR). This thread has reminded me of this guy, so I'll hit up the book store this weekend.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 13, 2011)

I read a lot of his work after being introduced to it via Forgotten Realms - fairly "by the numbers" but enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 13, 2011)

MrGignac said:


> yea looking back, the dark elf trilogy and all those books are like disney movies in comparison to song of ice & fire. Salvatore was always too afraid to kill off his charachters. George RR martin writes em in, arcs the storyline, and kills them in a spectacular manner. I cant wait for the "game of thrones" HBO series. But, like you said. gotta give props, i got into fantasy the same way





ArkaneDemon said:


> Read the series A Song Of Ice And Fire by George RR Martin and you'll look back on RA Salvatore, questioning yourself how you didn't see the predictability before.



A Song of Ice and Fire pretty much stomps on anything else in the fantasy genre and will make any book you read afterwards seem lame in comparison. That's why you should read Drizzt's saga first 

edit: just read the word written under my name


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I read a lot of his work after being introduced to it via Forgotten Realms - fairly "by the numbers" but enjoyable nonetheless


 I'll give you that but, I've not read much fantasy or Sci-Fi. LORT, Salvatore, and some Heinlen........ I'm starting the Dune series later today.....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 13, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I'll give you that but, I've not read much fantasy or Sci-Fi. LORT, Salvatore, and some Heinlen........ I'm starting the Dune series later today.....



Dune does meander at times but it's a staggering work - even the prequels are enjoyable and they were only based on notes


----------

